# Escanaba Area Fly Fishing



## wingshoot (Mar 25, 2004)

I may be camping over a long weekend in the Escanaba Area in May. 

Any recommendations for camping close to wadeable trout waters?

I was wondering what my best bet may be to get into some wild trout, hatches at that time, water conditions,etc.

Not looking for secret hot spots, just some general info.

thanks in advance....


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Well there not wild but supposedly they are big. Drive north to the dam on the Escanaba. Wading should be O.K. as long as the dam isn't running full steam. You will also be able to catch other species there too. That's probably going to be your best closest bet.


----------



## wingshoot (Mar 25, 2004)

Probably even some walleye below the Dam?

I've been reading "Michigan Trout Streams" and I'm not against doing a little hiking into some of the upper river.

I also have been ease dropping on the "floating the Escanaba" thread. 

I've only seen the River down by the City. THe upper sure sounds like a nice float on a wild and scenic river.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes, lots of walley. I would also check the DNR stocking page. Below the dam they supposedly put some real big boys in. The water up above is great. Once you get upstream of the holding water it's nothing but riffles. The drive really isn't that bad either. Good luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## jpolson (Nov 6, 2004)

"Michigan Trout Streams" is a decent book, but look at "Flyfisher's Guide to Michigan". It is a much better book with much more information.


----------

